

The High-Impact Project Nobody Is Talking About: India's Aadhar - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2012/12/a-billion-possibilities-meet-indias-aadhar/

======
rikacomet
Indeed, people appear to don't want to talk about it just yet, which can be
because:

1.Lack of Identifying the recipients/beneficiaries is JUST ONE of the many
reasons for poor implementation of many government policies, for decades.

2\. Its not the first time, this has been attempted, and also that 2 projects
were cleared, thank god, someone made the call of having only 1, or both may
had failed in even collecting significant data.

3\. The other problems, namely lack of electronic records at ground level, tax
evasions, bogus/on-paper identities, lack of infrastructure and HR, etc are
still there, so its uncertain that Aadhar alone can make a big impact.

4\. Lastly, and most importantly, is the fact the it is the Idea that matters
the most, if there are no good policies coming out, having a very good system
is of no use. But yeah, in practice, there are lot of ideas always.

